# Lingo - Director MX - Zeitanimation



## a400 (5. Dezember 2005)

Ich hab da so ein kleines Problem, ich will per Lingo-Code einen Darsteller über die Bühne sich bewegen lassen. Dazu gibt der Benutzer eine Zeit in Sekunden ein, die der Darsteller benötigt um die Bühne von links nach rechts zu queren. Ich hab es bisher so versucht, dass ich mir den die Bühnengröße nehme und dann durch die Sekunden teile. Dann hab ich ja die Strecke, die der Darsteller pro Sekunde zurücklegen müsste um in der vorgegebenen Zeit die Querung zu erledigen. Mein Problem ist jetzt, wie schaffe ich es, dass in jeder Sekunde der Darsteller nur die gewisse Strecke zurückleget, die errechnet wurde? Da hänge ich im Moment etwas fest. Ich wollte es aj so machen, ich nehme mir die Sekunden aus der _system.milliseconds/1000 dann hab ich ja ganz normal Sekunden, die seit dem Sytemstart vergangen sind, zähle dann die eingegebenen Sekunden dazu und sage, bewege den Darsteller für jede Erhöhung der _system.milliseconds um 1 bis zum Wert _system.milliseconds+eingegebene Sekunden um Strecke (the stageleft + the stageright/eingegebene Sekunden)

 Kann mir jemand sagen warum das nicht klappt? Ich bin da am verzweifeln


----------

